# venison and sausage making recipes and more



## RedGreen (Sep 8, 2010)

sharing a couple of links out of my game file
enjoy

http://forum.sausagemaking.org/viewtopic.php?t=5960&sid=d8823ae1ecc0ca169fbdd2ec410da723

http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/index.html

http://www.lesleycooks.com/sausage/sausage.htm


http://www.sausagemania.com/index.html

http://www.sausagemaking.co.uk/

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113784/venison-slim-jims-completed

little fun 
http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/index.htm

OK here's a few more links I have that aren't all sausage ,I thought they were pretty good
this one is Tim Farmer and just got it this aft.Tim has a really good TV show from KY called KY Afield ,check it out on You Tube.
Deer Steak and Mushroom





http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/martin/wildrecipes/list.html

http://www.****-n-crockett.org/cookbook.htm




try some of this guys recipes for sausage , you'll need to Google search this one as we can't do a link

Len Poli, Sonoma Mountain Sausages
Santa Rosa, California

found another one in my files

http://www.stuffers.com/


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks good...thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedGreen (Sep 8, 2010)

found a new one today that looks like a keeper 
www.friscospices.com


----------



## Chewkodiak1217 (Jan 3, 2011)

RedGreen. Thanks for this...

Got a new grinder for Xmas and I used a few on yours sites to gather information on making sausages today. 

I am glad I looked here first instead of trying to search the Internet myself.


----------



## RedGreen (Sep 8, 2010)

Chewkodiak1217 said:


> RedGreen. Thanks for this...
> 
> Got a new grinder for Xmas and I used a few on yours sites to gather information on making sausages today.
> 
> I am glad I looked here first instead of trying to search the Internet myself.


glad you were able to put them to use, let us know how the end products turned out...


----------

